# [JP] Nintendo Prepaid Cards (Animal Crossing New Leaf AR Cards)



## Timon1771 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Does anyone know where to purchase these cards?*

I own a Japanese 3DS (Imported). I've looked on amazon.co.jp, play-asia, and nippon-yasan.com. I haven't found one place to buy it online as of yet. The cards were available to buy on November 21.


These eShop prepaid cards double as AR cards. There are 3 different kinds. 
The software "Photo together" is free and comes with the card.

I'll leave some Japanese text here for anyone wanting to search for them:
Photo Together Animal Crossing: いっしょにフォト どうぶつの森
Nintendo Prepaid Card: ニンテンドープリペイドカード

(apologies if a similar thread was started, I did several searches and found nothing)


----------



## beth19 (Dec 15, 2013)

hmm dunno first time iv seen them been posted up some where on line


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 15, 2013)

So it only works with some JP only application called Photo Together. I wanted to just print out the cards and use it in AR games. -_-


----------

